# تعرف حامل الايقونات



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

وهو عبارة عن حامل مرتفع من الخشب الثمين المطعم بالأبانوس والعاج والمُحلى بالصلبان الجميلة ذات الأشكال المختلفة. وكما أمر الله موسى النبي قديماً بعمل حجابين في خيمة الاجتماع (خر26) الأول ما بين الدار والقدس والثاني ما بين القدس وقدس الأقداس (عبر9)، هكذا رتبت الكنيسة وضع حامل الأيقونات (الحجاب) ليفصل بين الهيكل الذي تُقدس فيه القرابين وبين باقي الكنيسة أي مكان وقوف الشعب وذلك حتى تكون خدمة الله داخل الهيكل محاطة بالمهابة والقداسة والوقار. والواقع وإن كان البعض يسمون (حامل الأيقونات) بكلمة (الحجاب) أي أن هذه التسمية غير دقيقة لأنه: أ) ليس في الكنيسة شئ اسمه (حجاب) بحسب ما كان يُفهم في خيمة الاجتماع أو هيكل سليمان ولذلك سُمي بالتسمية اليونانية للحجاب وهي (أيقونستاسيس) ومعناها مكان تعليق الأيقونات أو حامل الأيقونات.
غرض إقامة حامل الأيقونات:
أ) غرض مادي: لتعليق الأيقونات (الصور) عليها لتكون أمام أعين جميع المصلين حتى يتذكروا أصحابها فيسيروا في آثار خطواتهم ويتمثلوا بإيمانهم (عبر7:13).
ب) غرض روحي: دليل على أن الله لا يمكن إدراكه، "ساكناً في نور لا يُدنى منه الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه" (1تيمو16:6) وبالتالي كل من يتقدم للوقوف أمام الهيكل أو دخوله (بالنسبة للرتب الكهنوتية) يسجد بمهابة وخشوع قائلاً مع داود النبي: "أما أنا فبكثرة رحمتك أدخل بيتك وأسجد قدام هيكل قدسك بمخافتك" (مز7:5).
الأيقونات وترتيبها: الأيقونة (الصورة) هي عبارة عن رسم دقيق يحاول من يرسمها أن يُظهر شخصية المرسوم فيها بأن يُظهر هيبته أو قداسته وعفته أو شجاعته أو وداعته وبساطته. أما بالنسبة لترتيبها فتوضع كالآتي:
1- صورة السيد المسيح مصلوباً في أعلى الحجاب فوق الباب المتوسط للهيكل ولصين مصلوبين معه عن يمينه وعن يساره وكذلك وجود صورة السيدة العذراء ناحية اليمين ويوحنا الحبيب ناحية اليسار ولكل هذه إشارات روحية. رفع صورة المسيح مصلوباً:
أ] تذكاراً لرفعه على الصليب فوق جبل الجلجثة (الإقرانيون) وبالتالي فتح الطريق إلى القداس الأبدية بالصليب.
ب] وضع الصورة أمام أعين المؤمنين للتفكير في يسوع المصلوب الذي أحبهم وصلب عنهم ومات عن خطاياهم وفداهم بدمه الطاهر "أنتم الذين أمام عيونكم قد رًسم يسوع المسيح بينكم مصلوباً" (غلا1:3) وأيضاً (عبر1:12-3) وبالتالي تسمو محبتنا لمن صُلب لأجلنا ويهون علينا حمل صليبنا الخفيف بالقياس إلى صليب المسيح. صورة اللصين: تذكرنا بأن يسوع صلب لأجل الجميع، فمن يستفيد من الصليب بقبول الإيمان بالمسيح مخلصاً وفادياً يربح الملكوت كاللص اليمين، ومن لا يستفيد من الصليب برفض الإيمان بالمسيح يُرفض من الملكوت كاللص الشمال (مت33:25). أما صورة العذراء ويوحنا الحبيب: فهي إشارة إلى وقوفهم عند صليب المسيح قبل موته (يو26:19).
2- صورة العشاء الرباني: تحت صورة الصلبوت وفوق باب الهيكل المتوسط مباشرة إشارة إلى أن الرب يسوع هو الكاهن الحقيقي غير المنظور الذي يقدم لنا جسده ودمه الأقدسين لنأكل منهم ونحيا إلى الأبد.
3- صورة التلاميذ الإثني عشر: على جانبي صورة العشاء ستة من كل جانب إشارة إلى أن الكنيسة مبنية على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية.
4- صورة السيد المسيح له المجد: على يمين باب الهيكل (الناحية القبلية).
5- صورة السيدة العذراء: على يسار باب الهيكل (الناحية البحرية) أو بمعنى آخر على يمين السيد المسيح كما يقول داود النبي: "جلست الملكة عن يمين الملك" (مز9:45).
6- من الناحية القبلية بجانب صورة السيد المسيح نجد: صورة يوحنا المعمدان ثم صورة مار مرقس ثم أيقونة قديس البيعة (الأنبا أبرآم) بجانب المذبح المسمى باسمه.
7- من الناحية البحرية بجانب السيدة العذراء نجد: صورة الملاك جبرائيل المبشر ثم صورة الملاك ميخائيل خادم القيامة ثم صورة شهيد الكنيسة (مارجرجس) بجانب المذبح المسمى باسمه.
من كل ذلك نجد أن حامل الأيقونات هو عبارة عن أيقونة معبرة ترسم لنا صورة أورشليم السمائية وتشير إلى الوحدة القائمة بين الكنيسة المجاهدة المنظورة (المؤمنين) والكنيسة المنتصرة غير المنظورة (القديسين) وتشفع فيهم أمام رب المجد يسوع وبالتالي يشتاقوا للانضمام إليهم والدخول إلى الأقداس بدم الرب يسوع في ثقة ورجا (عبر16:4).
بيض النعام: يُعلق أمام باب الهيكل إشارة إلى:1} الموت عن العالم والحياة الجديدة مع المسيح (البيض به جنين، يبدو من منظره الخارجي أنه ميت ولكنه حي من الداخل). 2} عين الله تنظر دائماً إلى بني البشر لرعايتهم وحمايتهم، وكذلك كما تفعل أنثى النعام عندما تضع بيضها فإنها تظل شاخصة إليه حتى يفقس، وبالتالي يجب علينا نحن أيضاً أن نظل شاخصين إلى الرب يسوع حتى موعد انتقالنا من هذا العالم وهذا ما ينادي به الأب الكاهن في القداس الإلهي عندما يقول ارفعوا قلوبكم أو أين هي قلوبكم؟ فيرد الشعب هي عند الرب.
وبهذا نكون أيها الأحباء قد انتهينا من الحديث عن الكنيسة ومحتوياتها وإلى اللقاء في العدد القادم والحديث عن الأسرار وممارستها ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جداااا يا نهيسى

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا يا النهيسى 
ميررررررسى ليك على الموضوع والمعلومات 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا للمحبه والمرور الرااااااائع


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مرور كله ذوووووق ومحبه

شكرا جدا​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات اكثر من رائعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح​


----------

